# Problem posting pictures



## HobbesOnTour (5 Feb 2022)

@Shaun 

Sorry to drag this back up but I've lost the ability to post photos.....

This happened a couple of weeks ago and I cleared the Cyclechat Data as outlined earlier and it was fine....... Until today.

I've cleared the data again and can't post photos. 
I can select them (or just one) as normal but nothing is uploaded. 

I can go into incognito mode and it will work then - but that's a PITA.

I do have the "Post Reply" button and this is posted after clearing the data and rebooting the phone (Chrome running Android)


----------



## HobbesOnTour (5 Feb 2022)

Here's a screenshot....





I can hit on "Attach files", select the files as normal but when I hit "Open" nothing happens.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Feb 2022)

@HobbesOnTour, meantime @Shaun fixes it (I will tag him also in the moderator's section), can you upload your photos to an album, then link to the album on your post?
Sorry about this, I know how much you like to share your pictures, and great pictures they are!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Feb 2022)

@HobbesOnTour i have found the same thing. I felt the method has changed. In the tool bar choose the image icon, a box opens, tap this, photos open, select your photo and click "done."


----------



## HobbesOnTour (5 Feb 2022)

Thanks @Pat "5mph"



Pat 5mph said:


> can you upload your photos to an album, then link to the album on your post?


I tried looking at albums before and couldn't figure them out - I'm not terribly computer adept
Do you have a link on how to create them? 
I'd rather keep the existing format for the Travelogue but I could (maybe) throw up the odd album of "extras".

@PaulSB I have posted photos since the upgrade and am getting used to the new format. My problem is that I can select the photos, hit "open" (your "done") but nothing happens.
Clearing the data (as outlined earlier) fixed it the first time but after a few weeks it's gone again....
Thanks for trying, though


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Thanks @Pat "5mph"
> 
> 
> I tried looking at albums before and couldn't figure them out - I'm not terribly computer adept
> ...


Have you tried adding the picture by editing the post?


----------



## HobbesOnTour (5 Feb 2022)

Right then......
I've just cleared the phone cache (all of it) and the ability to post photos is back.
This is after clearing the CC "data" several times.

I'm thinking that this can happen to other posters because posting photos isn't something everyone does all the time. 

I don't want to be "that guy" but clearing my cache on a regular basis is not good for me and posting incognito is a PITA. I really hope we can find a solution


----------



## HobbesOnTour (5 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Have you tried adding the picture by editing the post?


Thanks.
I haven't actually tried it that way (and don't need to right now) but I had to edit a couple of posts last night in incognito mode. My posts are a bit long  and editing a long post on a phone is not a stress free experience


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Feb 2022)

@HobbesOnTour look at the homepage: forums.
A bit on the right of forums, there is the dropdown menu "media".
Click on that, you will be given an option to add an album (then you will have to add pictures to the album) or to simply add media (could be a video too).


----------



## HobbesOnTour (5 Feb 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> @HobbesOnTour look at the homepage: forums.
> A bit on the right of forums, there is the dropdown menu "media".
> Click on that, you will be given an option to add an album (then you will have to add pictures to the album) or to simply add media (could be a video too).


Thanks @Pat "5mph" 

I tried making an album but the photos were too large

Is there a help file or instructions I can read?

Thanks


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Feb 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> I tried making an album but the photos were too large


Resize the photos on your phone, or, even better, set your phone camera to a smaller size.
Phone cameras have the tendency to produce mega files, imo not needed if the photos are to be displayed on screens, specially small ones.


----------



## HLaB (6 Feb 2022)

I don't know this is related but since the reply button thing was fixed my 'Attach files' isn't working. I click it, it take me to the select file and selects it ok but it doesn't upload 🤯

Edit when I reply though it appears 🤯🤯


----------



## Shaun (7 Feb 2022)

Please give this a try and let me know if it helps:

Open your browser with a regular window/tab
If not already, login to CC
Visit this support thread - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/problem-posting-pictures.283209/
Tap the code brackets in your editor toolbar - *[ ]* to enable all your toolbar icons
Tap the image upload icon in the toolbar -



- and tap in the box and upload an image

Let me know if that works, and whether it remains working over the next few days.

If not, let me know your device model and browser and I'll contact the software developer for assistance.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## HobbesOnTour (7 Feb 2022)

Shaun said:


> Please give this a try and let me know if it helps:
> 
> Open your browser with a regular window/tab
> If not already, login to CC
> ...


The support thread you link to is this one...... A bit circular 

Just to clarify.....
My issue is that I can go through all the usual steps up to and including selecting the picture(s). But nothing happens. The picture is not uploaded and nothing appears in the space below the post (a bad connection often means that a picture fails to load - represented by an empty "picture box").

For about two weeks, maybe three everything worked normally (after the last time clearing the CC "data"). Then one day it stopped.
Clearing "data" did not help. Clearing the entire cache and rebooting restored the ability to post pictures.

I'll follow the steps you've outlined above if and when it happens again. As of now the photo uploading is normal.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (7 Feb 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> Resize the photos on your phone, or, even better, set your phone camera to a smaller size.
> Phone cameras have the tendency to produce mega files, imo not needed if the photos are to be displayed on screens, specially small ones.


Ah Pat!
One of the things I'm really looking forward to is seeing my photos in full screen glory!
I'll not be making the photos smaller!
I'll stick with Google for the albums.


----------



## HLaB (7 Feb 2022)

It seems to be behaving its self today.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (17 Feb 2022)

Shaun said:


> Please give this a try and let me know if it helps:
> 
> Open your browser with a regular window/tab
> If not already, login to CC
> ...


@Shaun 

It has happened again.
I normally add ten photos at a time and your method allows for inserting one at a time. Your method worked after opening up a new tab.

I kept trying by using the "Attach files" (bottom left) opening up a new tab until it worked. I cleared no data. 

I understand that an upgrade can be difficult and frustrating but it's been a week since I pointed out that the support link you posted refers to this thread so is no help. At all.


----------



## Shaun (18 Feb 2022)

@HobbesOnTour - yeah, the circular reference back to _this_ thread was for trying out the method I'd outlined - but I think you'd got it working again in the meantime.

Let me know what make and model your device is and what browser you're using and I'll contact the developers and see if they can provide a fix.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (18 Feb 2022)

Shaun said:


> @HobbesOnTour - yeah, the circular reference back to _this_ thread was for trying out the method I'd outlined - but I think you'd got it working again in the meantime.
> 
> Let me know what make and model your device is and what browser you're using and I'll contact the developers and see if they can provide a fix.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (26 Feb 2022)

It has happened again. 
Cleared data and no difference.

Am beyond frustrated.


----------



## Chislenko (26 Feb 2022)

Sorry to resurrect this but my ability to post pictures has also disappeared.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Mar 2022)

@Shaun I can still load pictures , but since earlier this week once i have chosen the file to upload it all goes and i don't see the loaded file till i hit the post reply button .

This is the same whether i am loading direct from my phone or laptop


----------



## DCBassman (20 Mar 2022)

This just happened to me too. Uninstalled Chrome and set Firefox as browser. All good. Samsung S7 Edge, Android 8.0.0


----------



## HobbesOnTour (24 Mar 2022)

I'm back with a new phone and the same problems.

This is relevant:


biggs682 said:


> once i have chosen the file to upload it all goes and i don't see the loaded file till i hit the post reply button .



I noticed this last night that if I refreshed the page a picture that did not initially appear on the bottom "appeared" after the refreshing.

However, it has been common practice for me to commence uploading up to 10 photos, minimise the browser and use another app while they upload- typically notes. 
These days if I do that nothing uploads. 

Since the new phone (still Android) the ability to post multiple pictures was lost. That returned today.
I don't know enough to say if that's the software on my phone or the CC software.

Attached are the specs for the new phone, if necessary.

Can I just say as respectfully as I can manage that the lack of communication is disappointing. 
I have no idea if the problem is my end or not, if different things are being tried or not. I don't know if there is something I can do to solve or minimise the problem.

Given that I'd imagine posting pictures is a sporadic event for most posters this may be a bigger problem than is clear from this thread.


----------



## Shaun (27 Mar 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Can I just say as respectfully as I can manage that the lack of communication is disappointing.



@HobbesOnTour apologies, I've been ill and thought I had already replied last time I was on, but it seems I got side-tracked and forgot. Sorry about that.

I reported your problem to the Xenforo team and copied your device/browser info. Their response was to suggest updating the OS on your device. I didn't want to relay this back to you in case it "bricked" your device and stopped you from posting your journal altogether, so submitted a bug report thread: https://xenforo.com/community/threads/editor-upload-issue.203511/ - which is still active but has not had any official response as yet.

I'm expecting a further upgrade over the coming weeks, which should include some editor bug fixes, so I'll let you know when that happens so you can test it and see if there are any improvements.

I appreciate now that you're on a different device, with a more up-to-date OS, so could you please try using one or more of these alternative browser to see if any of them fix the problem?

Opera - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opera.browser&hl=en_GB&gl=US
Firefox - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mozilla.firefox&hl=en_GB&gl=US
Chrome - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.android.chrome&hl=en_GB&gl=US
Dolphin - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.mgeek.TunnyBrowser&hl=en_GB&gl=US

If one or more of these works better (or at least doesn't exhibit the same problems) then I can feed this back to the XF team to help direct their investigation of the bug.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## HobbesOnTour (27 Mar 2022)

Shaun said:


> @HobbesOnTour apologies, I've been ill and thought I had already replied last time I was on, but it seems I got side-tracked and forgot. Sorry about that.
> 
> I reported your problem to the Xenforo team and copied your device/browser info. Their response was to suggest updating the OS on your device. I didn't want to relay this back to you in case it "bricked" your device and stopped you from posting your journal altogether, so submitted a bug report thread: https://xenforo.com/community/threads/editor-upload-issue.203511/ - which is still active but has not had any official response as yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Shaun and I hope you're feeling better.

I'm typing this on Firefox and added a picture no problems. I'll continue to use Firefox to see if the same problem arises and let you know.

I have an unscientific hunch that the pictures may well upload but are not displayed on the bottom of the screen. I generally don't upload the pictures one at a time as needed - poor WiFi means it's easier to upload them in one block.


----------



## DCBassman (27 Mar 2022)

Despite earlier success with browser swap, now can't post pics again. Will see what the updates @Shaun mentioned do before I do anything else.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (2 Apr 2022)

Right, don't know if this will help or not.....

Tried posting photos using Chrome, selected two but they did not appear.
Opened Firefox, navigated to appropriate thread and there was one of the photos! 
Perhaps if I'd waited both would have been uploaded?

It seems to me (non techy person) that the photos may well be uploading but that for some reason they are not being displayed.


----------



## Sharky (6 Apr 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Just to clarify.....
> My issue is that I can go through all the usual steps up to and including selecting the picture(s). But nothing happens. The picture is not uploaded and nothing appears in the space below the post (a bad connection often means that a picture fails to load - represented by an empty "picture box").



I've just experienced something very similar. Trying to upload a photo on my phone. No thumbnail appeared etc. Tried again about 8 times. No evidence of any uploads attempted.

Thought I would switch to my laptop and try the upload again, but to my surprise, when I went to the draft post, there was 8 copies of the photo in thumbnail mode, waiting to be added! Deleted all but one and added it as a full size image and posted the thread.

Not a problem as I know what happenned, will just switch to my laptop if the uploads don't appear,


----------



## HobbesOnTour (7 Apr 2022)

Sharky said:


> Not a problem as I know what happenned, will just switch to my laptop if the uploads don't appear,


Not all of us have a laptop!


----------

